# Bait - what is it -1



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

What is it and what is it good for? Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Crazy Fish. They're good for a nice sting if you're not careful.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing will eat those


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

We call them "moon fish". They are NOT crazy fish. Crazy fish (stickle backs) have dorsal and anal spines that are painful. Moon fish are poor bait, but fish will eat them if the bite is on.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Alantic Bumper fish,, or Butter fish as we call em


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nasty stick on anal fin. Burns.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Bumper fish - 
http://www.fish-fishes.com/salt_water_fish/bumper_fish.html

Looks like a butterfish they sell for chum up on the east Coast - 
http://www.fish-fishes.com/salt_water_fish/butterfish.html

We always called 'Leather jacks' crazy fish because of how the jumped for no reason 
http://fishidentificationblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/leatherjacket-fishskipjackleather-jack.html


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I have caught plenty of sharks with those trolling with a duster and stinger


----------

